# Health news 13th January 2011



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2011)

*Early medical abortions: bid to change the law*
Women having an early medical abortion should be allowed to take some of their pills at home, a charity says. The British Pregnancy Advisory Service (BPAS) is seeking a change in the law so women can choose where they complete their treatment.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12173743 

*High blood pressure combination pill 'better than one'*

A combination of drugs is better than a single one in treating high blood pressure, a UK study has suggested. The study in the Lancet involved 1,200 people and found starting treatment with two drugs gave better and faster results, with fewer side effects.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12170196

*Cancer care may be damaged by NHS shakeup, say charities*
Cancer patients could die earlier because the government's NHS shakeup could abolish teams of experts who advise doctors and hospitals on how to improve care, cancer charities are warning. Key staff in some of the 28 NHS cancer networks across England have already been told their jobs are at risk because the coalition's reorganisation of the health service will in 2013 abolish the primary care trusts which provide much of their funding and most of their personnel.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jan/12/cancer-care-damaged-nhs-shakeup


----------

